# my nose hurts :(



## mzreyes (May 25, 2007)

It hurts because I have a really bad cold, and I keep blowing my nose. Now the skin around my nostrils is all raw and red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can't stop blowing my nose though!! UGH!! Does anyone know how I can make it better? I'm supposed to go out tommorrow night and I'm trying look cute with an ugly nose  Thanks!


----------



## CaraAmericana (May 25, 2007)

One Word Chica!!!!!  Vaseline


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 25, 2007)

try getting the special kleenex with lotion integrated into it. It helps a lil bit, and vaseline! as mentioned above. works wonders.


----------



## msmack (May 25, 2007)

I agree whole-heartedly with mac attack, get those tissues with the lotion! They are well worth the money when you are constantly blowing. Maybe use a little polysporin on your nose, might heal up a little faster. HTH

p.s. get the lotion tissues!


----------



## mzreyes (May 25, 2007)

thanks girls! UGH I'm so mad, I just now read your replies after I got back from WALMART, where I could've bought some damn lotion tissues. But yea.. I'm gonna put some vaseline on my nose. thanks again!!


----------



## rosquared (May 25, 2007)

i use the monistat chafing gel.. lol.. u know.. the one people say is a dupe of smashbox's photofinish primer?  i swear it works really well!


----------



## soanxious (May 25, 2007)

i have the same problem. i switched to the tissues with the lotion but i also put aloe on my irritated skin on and around my nose and it really helps.


----------



## *Dani* (May 27, 2007)

Aah! That always happens to me when I get a cold. Vaseline really is the best thing for it, and try to be extra gentle when you have to rub your nose. You don't want to make it worse!


----------

